# It's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas..



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Herro chiwarwar peeps wes getting weady for kissmas


















Dis our kissmas twee









A shooey for mummy









A birdie









Yotus had too much of da baileys teehee









Hey woodolf you finks I pull santas sleigh too









Who said getting pics of us todever was hard









Hey you.. Up dere.. Mince pie for me..?









And me I like food









Seasons gweeting and all dat stuff


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, seasons gweeting to you both too! Us MChis say "fanks fo da howlday cawd" by the way! (I just remembered it was December when I got home from work this morning! haha  )

Love the pics of the girls with your tree...they're gorgeous as ever. :love5: And I LOVE your tree!! I really want to get ours up soon....especially after seeing all the tree pics here! Try to enjoy that snow you guys have going on....


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

aww nice pics, i wish i coudl get roxi to stay still lol, evan when i tell her to sit she does for like a second lol. merry christmas!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

omg cuteness overload!!!!! 
"yotus had too much of da bailey's" :laughing8: Too funny!!
They are soooooooooooo stinking cute!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! The snow is over daisys head so she's been swimming in it today!!

Ahhh yay Heather haha I forgot about that how funny

Codyann teach her to stay or just don't give her the treat!! 

Cheryl shed attempt to drink a bottle if I gave her the chance!! Monkey


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahahaha they so funny. 

Love them sitting together x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwrrrrrr so cute!! i love ther little faces x


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Thanks everyone!!! The snow is over daisys head so she's been swimming in it today!!
> 
> Ahhh yay Heather haha I forgot about that how funny
> 
> ...


it so hard to gt her to stay lol shes so bouncy ill get there in teh end im sure


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww so sweet!! Love the pics of them sitting together, so adorable! Love the tree too, Sarah, so pretty!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Paula I'm really funny about trees I like them minimal with secs my mum has hers all over the place with stuff we made for it abis stuff gets put on her tree ha


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awwww, my little nieces...I so love them and their little faces. Lotus is still sooo little compared to Daisy, who is small anyway, LOL. Cute girls.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Haha I know lotus is growing though she's about 3lb maybe a little under and is 6 months next week her coats coming in I think her being under the snow helps haha


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bryco is getting a little chest bouf now...but its still only about 1" long, its killing me.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Happy Howidays and Merree Cwismass to u too Daisy n Lotus and ur mum and ur sister abi!!

frum Butter n Bwitney too (even dou she sleeping)


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Bryco is getting a little chest bouf now...but its still only about 1" long, its killing me.


Daisys has only just started getting longer did my nut in!! Lotus is longer already



LittleHead said:


> Happy Howidays and Merree Cwismass to u too Daisy n Lotus and ur mum and ur sister abi!!
> 
> frum Butter n Bwitney too (even dou she sleeping)


Happy kissmass


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

They are both so cute! And such a pretty tree I love the "shoe"


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks it's my bauble for this year I buy a new one every year


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow they are so lovely! Lotus seems to get more and more gorgeous as she is growing up!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! Daisy and Lotus are just gorgeous! I love how Daisy looks right into the camera with those big brown eyes. Sarah, your girls are perfect. 
Fab tree!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks holly and Lisa lotus is lovely shame she's nervous still don't get me wrong she's better but she has bad days which make me wonder if shell ever be confident 

Daisy is beautiful I lover her I wish I could bottle her temperement


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh Sarah I love your tree, fantastic christmas shots!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

So cute Sarah! Love the one of them together, and of Lotus pulling the tinsel! Lol she does look as is shes been overserved 
I love your tree, cant wait to get ours up this weekend!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Katy and Amanda I love my tree too it's a bit big for such a small room!! Trying to stop lotus from going under it and chewing it is hard as she hasn't been walked all week coz of the weather!!!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh you have a X-mas tree already!!! Love the shoes  
Lovely shots of Daisy and Lotus  
I saw you posted a picture of Lotus grandad in the other thread - I love MM Duffy Duck!!! He is one of my favorite chihuahuas of all times!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

FireFox said:


> Oh you have a X-mas tree already!!! Love the shoes
> Lovely shots of Daisy and Lotus
> I saw you posted a picture of Lotus grandad in the other thread - I love MM Duffy Duck!!! He is one of my favorite chihuahuas of all times!!!


Lol it was one of my ways of keeping Abigail entertained with this snow in (so over it)

I adore daffy and Donald they are both such beautiful chihuahuas I feel really lucky to have a puppy with their bloodline (is that really sad?) I'd love to see him in real life and still can't believe that coat has a smooth coat behind it it's just crazy!! 

I love all mm chihuahuas I would kill for one lol gorgeous gorgeous chihuahuas


----------

